# who are you really????



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Im Tim Wanat


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm the guy usually 2 or 3 lanes down that is always whining "How could he call that out,swear to god it was in"......LOL
How ya doin Tim,see ya at the Pro-Ams.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm me. Merry Christmas, Tim.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I'm Mark Goodridge

Hey Tim! Shot with you at Texas this year!


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Wes keen what classes do you guys shoot


----------



## wannabe even (Dec 30, 2009)

Michael Evans here


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm awesome.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I am Bubba Dean


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ProtecMan said:


> I'm Mark Goodridge
> 
> Hey Tim! Shot with you at Texas this year!


Hey mark.....remember that range official....he .messed with wrong person....lol


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> Hey mark.....remember that range official....he .messed with wrong person....lol


I do remember! Lol

Wes, Tim and I shoot Open B


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

ProtecMan said:


> I do remember! Lol
> 
> Wes, Tim and I shoot Open B


hopefully I can get kicked out of C this year and join you guys


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm Phil Wyrick. Out most of 2013 with back surgery. Looking forward to 2014 local and ASA shoots. Graduating to Super Senior.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I'm just an old man still trying to win his first Classic before he tips over !!! I shoot in Senior Master.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Bubba Dean said:


> I am Bubba Dean


My name is RICK........Bubba's best buddy...


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

Gary Rex-This is my 4th year shooting Super Senior. See you all in sunny Florida.


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm Batman


----------



## Maxemus (May 20, 2013)

A gladiator


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm the most hated man in archery to some, the cleatus to others lol


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

ahcnc said:


> My name is RICK........Bubba's best buddy...


Putz!!!!!


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

Im just a guy who wont go to anymore ASA other than Gainesville if Easton doesnt go all Rienhart-like on 3D target quality in 2014.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Pincher said:


> Im just a guy who wont go to anymore ASA other than Gainesville if Easton doesnt go all Rienhart-like on 3D target quality in 2014.


You are not going to see a Reinhart target on a ASA course in 2014....I can assure you of that.....beyond 2014 the skies the limit.

As for the construction.....I dont know other than they have changed the WHOLE management team from VP on down.


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm Chris Searles.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Im Gumby dammit!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Garceau said:


> Im Gumby dammit!


I think your closer at being barney then gumby


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm not sure


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm my own worst competitor.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

rock77 said:


> Putz!!!!!


OK...I'm really PUTZ!!!!!! Way to call me out Rock!!!


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Bigjim here! Not sure if shooting this year, surgery was worse than thought


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

ahcnc said:


> OK...I'm really PUTZ!!!!!! Way to call me out Rock!!!


Always there for ya buddy!!!!!

Sorry to hear that Jim! hope you can get out there!!! Get well soon.


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

Im talking Reinhart quality as in real rubbery, really durable ethafoam, not Delta style styrofoam quality. its the material silly. make your friggin targets out of the stuff reinhart does, not the people who make those Lily 7 oz styrofoam coffee cups.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Rock77


----------



## cslr (Jul 6, 2013)

i am the new guy trust trying to learn from you all. But most of all i am grateful for the people in my life


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

I'm Spartacus.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Bigjim67 said:


> Bigjim here! Not sure if shooting this year, surgery was worse than thought


Hang in there Jimmy...thoughts are with you and yours.....


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey Rick.........good to know you are still kicking.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Bubba Dean said:


> I am Bubba Dean


bless yer heart, sure you are.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

carlosii said:


> bless yer heart, sure you are.





ahcnc said:


> My name is RICK........Bubba's best buddy...


i thought the Buzzard was BD's main squeeze.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

my true identity is hidden in my profile...go there and check it out...if you dare.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

carlosii said:


> my true identity is hidden in my profile...go there and check it out...if you dare.


That your from \live in indiana is bad enough


----------



## ARCHERCHRIS3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Your a dork! But I still like to shoot with you.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

This is me:

https://www.facebook.com/sagecreekarchery


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm Larry Kade. I also hope that Mckenzie gets their stuff together. If not the ASA should make a change to make a point.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Women call me "Sir"!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Women call me "Sir"!


Kent... I have heard some funny stuff, but that is one of the most funniest statements I heard here.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> Women call me "Sir"!


Why? Because you are old? or you're talking to school girls? lain:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> Why? Because you are old? or you're talking to school girls? lain:


I think its because, He said he was part of the lollypop guild.....and thier response was more like Sir ,are you ok, do we need to get you help?


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm Dewayne Martin, saved by Gods grace and mercy...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

hello to everyone that answered this correctly.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

Mike Smith.....but you knew that anyway.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> Kent... I have heard some funny stuff, but that is one of the most funniest statements I heard here.





sagecreek said:


> Why? Because you are old? or you're talking to school girls? lain:


You both hurt my feelings............. Bullies!!


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

the man in mere


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm Jim Blankenship, not the one that can shoot, the other one.


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

The guy who looks like he knows what he's doin!


----------



## JMart294 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am Mike Honcho.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Johnny Eakins

When I go to a strip club, the women throw dollar bills at me! :wink:


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

Wyattwithabow said:


> View attachment 1843141
> 
> The guy who looks like he knows what he's doin!


you can say that if you a Hoyt in your hands.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Tony Morelli.... but you already knew that.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

rattlinman said:


> Johnny Eakins
> 
> When I go to a strip club, the women throw dollar bills at me! :wink:


maybe thats because thats all they have to throw


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

J Whittington said:


> I'm the most hated man in archery to some, the cleatus to others lol


I don't hate you,


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm Bob Baird


----------



## bowtune&hunt (Oct 26, 2010)

elvis


----------



## frogtosser (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm Greg Evers also known as the guy who got yelled at by my wife for spending to much on my new bow last week.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

rattlinman said:


> Johnny Eakins
> 
> When I go to a strip club, the women throw dollar bills at me! :wink:


maybe their hopin' it'll get you to leave...i don't know.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

jimb said:


> maybe thats because thats all they have to throw





carlosii said:


> maybe their hopin' it'll get you to leave...i don't know.


Now now fellas, you're just jealous that your .02 cents are worth just that while my .02 cents is worth $37 in change.


----------



## Wyattwithabow (Nov 3, 2013)

Wyattwithabow said:


> View attachment 1843141
> 
> The guy who looks like he knows what he's doin!


But I DON'T!


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

I would never give my name on a public forum.


----------



## Tonto79 (Feb 13, 2011)

Leonard Cote, my friends call me Tonto


----------

